

The Key to Mercurial and Git (one page to grok it all) - johnaspden
http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/UnderstandingMercurial

======
phren0logy
I'm not seeing much about Git, but it's a nice overview of Mercurial.

~~~
johnaspden
Behind the scenes, they work very much in the same way. It's the interface
that's different.

